# Question on 4473 ruled unconstitutional



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently, Question 21b of Form 4473 has been ruled unconstitutional.


'




Not that the entire form is unconstitutional, but that's another battle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Texas federal district judge determined that, under the new Bruen standard, there was no history or tradition of stripping away a person's rights based solely on an indictment.
The "Armed Attorneys" broke this down well in their latest YT video.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Now they can spend a pile of money changing and shipping new forms to FFL's. AGAIN.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Now they can spend a pile of money changing and shipping new forms to FFL's. AGAIN.


Most around me are digital.
Do you still fill out physical forms when buying a firearm?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

All the 4473s I've ever filled out were paper. Because they were at guns shows and digital isn't an option.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Different options available, I suppose. Digital forms on tablets are common at my local shows too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my area, yes.
Still paper.
Although one out of the four area stores can submit the background check on line.
Here the shops don't bother with the FBI, they just call an office in the state capitol, Tallahassee. It's much faster, usually less than one minute.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Would the difference be because you need to be run through NICS on the spot? Where where I am I just pull out my permit and matching ID and then it's just a matter of lightening my wallet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No NICS check in Texas for LTC holders.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We run them online but you still fill out the form. 

Actually stopped buying at one place because of the stupid digital form. I can fill out the paper form in half the time with a pen and avoid the mistakes of the digital tablets the store uses.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So some places, maybe most, will indeed need new forms. Or it will no longer be considered a mandatory question to answer.
Either way, still a win.

Has anyone else noticed the stark juxtaposition lately between the huge 2A court wins and the full frontal assault on the congressional level?
NYSPRA v Bruen, this case, and many others, all going pro 2A, but every Dem-wit in government is pushing for laws that blatantly go against these rulings, and still pushing for another AWB that will NEVER hold up against the new standard.
I think anti-gunners know their control of the gun debate is coming to an end, and like any dying creature, their death throws will be violent and contorted.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ....Has anyone else noticed the stark juxtaposition lately between the huge 2A court wins and the full frontal assault on the congressional level?.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard ole peelosi and the dummies are sitting on a pile of gun control bills. Just waiting til after the election to drop the bomb. She knows how things will go if they try pushing gun control before the election. 

They don't care about any court rulings.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Heard ole peelosi and the dummies are sitting on a pile of gun control bills. Just waiting til after the election to drop the bomb. She knows how things will go if they try pushing gun control before the election.
> 
> They don't care about any court rulings.


Well when the Dems lose the house, she won't have far to move those bills


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well when the Dems lose the house, she won't have far to move those bills


IF they loose the house. That still remains to be seen.


----------

